# Removing sheathing on Romex



## twintask (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone else remove sheathing on romex like The electrician in "this old house video" ? http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,1618107,00.html


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Why did he pull 4' of wire out of the hole then cut 2' off?  And that method of stripping looks hack, though he seems to have the knack for it.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I like how he grabbed the reference bit with his bare hand right after it was used to drill through the floor

friction wouldn't have made that hot enough to burn his fingers :no::no:


----------



## twintask (Jun 6, 2007)

I tried to see how well it works and it doesn't seem to damage the insulation on the conductors underneath.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

If you do it right it doesn't work too bad. It works better on older romex with a thicker sheath. I just use a utility knife.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

That's how I strip my 3-wire, but for 2-wire I nick the end and peel it down like a banana. t eliminates the need for a knife. I learned all the old tricks from my 73 year old mentor.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Weird. I use my Klein t strippers to strip everything from romex to SO to festoon cable.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

twintask said:


> Anyone else remove sheathing on romex like The electrician in "this old house video" ? http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,1618107,00.html


You gotta be kiddin' me.....:no:

TOH is actively forwarding a 16 step procedure for their army of viewing hacks to assume we'll just waltz in @ #17 , and spark it all up?

Is anyone here going to take them up on this?

~CS~


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Weird. I use my Klein t strippers to strip everything from romex to SO to festoon cable.


I learned to strip everything with my Kleins, dumped my strippers years ago


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I will do it like that in a pinch if I don't have a knife with me. Lots of sparkys use their side cutters for everything. Personally, it's my least used tool. I use it for a hammer, for twisting the _occasional_ splice and untwisting/straightening wire ends.

And, if he use a plastic box, he wouldn't need to tape the recep.


I will try the fishtape drillbit thing though.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I learned to chew gum and walk , doesn't make me olympian material.....:no:~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

220/221 said:


> I will do it like that in a pinch if I don't have a knife with me. Lots of sparkys use their side cutters for everything. Personally, it's my least used tool. I use it for a hammer, for twisting the occasional splice and untwisting/straightening wire ends. And, if he use a plastic box, he wouldn't need to tape the recep. I will try the fishtape drillbit thing though.


When using screws instead of mad bars on a steel box I don't tape devices. Once I get backing n the swing of it I don't on mad bars either, but when I am rusty I do.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

220/221 said:


> I will try the fishtape drillbit thing though.


Coat hanger or locate flag is cheaper.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

220/221 said:


> I will do it like that in a pinch if I don't have a knife with me. Lots of sparkys use their side cutters for everything. Personally, it's my least used tool. I use it for a hammer, for twisting the occasional splice and untwisting/straightening wire ends.
> 
> And, if he use a plastic box, he wouldn't need to tape the recep.
> 
> I will try the fishtape drillbit thing though.


I use insulation hangers for my reference bits.

Works better than the fish tape and you can generally pull the shoe mold away a bit from the baseboard and sneak it between them.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm just happy to see an actual electrician doing this install intead of a homeowner.

Pete


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

drspec said:


> I use insulation hangers for my reference bits.
> 
> Works better than the fish tape and you can generally pull the shoe mold away a bit from the baseboard and sneak it between them.


I use a 1/8" drill bit and a piece of #14 bare, bent with an L in it. Reflects nicely when shining a flashlight on it.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> I learned to chew gum and walk , doesn't make me olympian material.....:no:~CS~


You belong in the special Olympics.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

They've opened it to grumpy old men?

I'm in!

~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> Why did he pull 4' of wire out of the hole then cut 2' off?  And that method of stripping looks hack, though he seems to have the knack for it.


Well if you ARE a hack chances are you work like a hack.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I love the idea of cutting a few feet off of my fishtape, that's never going to come back to haunt me


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

These how too vids are usually awful. 
But this guy seems pretty decent. Maybe they have herd enough crap over the years and went and hired an experienced professional.

I never seen the drill bit fish or that method of stripping NM.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe they could do a circumcision vid next , and inform the DIY'ers to call an ambulance after the bloods pissin' like a heavy rain.........:thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> Well if you ARE a hack chances are you work like a hack.


Is that the same butcher that they always use?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> Is that the same butcher that they always use?


It is. I've said it before here, I've been on some jobs he did and it was pure garbage work. I've fixed a few of his f ups too.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> It is. I've said it before here, I've been on some jobs he did and it was pure garbage work. I've fixed a few of his f ups too.


Did you see the way he cut the hole for the old work box? And putting a flex bit in a Hole Hawg? I guess it shouldn't be any surprise that he strips romex with linesmans.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> Is that the same butcher that they always use?


That's the same guy from the video of him cutting in the drop for a service change. The one with the idiot on the aluminum ladder right beside him!:whistling2:

Don't be to ruff on the guy, he's Harry's friend!


----------



## KMElectric (Feb 13, 2014)

This guy does how much resi work and doesn't own a pair of nm strippers? I personally find my linemans pliers useless. Sidecuts and strippers for
the wire application is all that is needed for me.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

This guy is from my area , but either way that's how I have stripped wire for 15 years and never damaged a wire . But I have grown to like my Klein Romex strippers


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

KMElectric said:


> This guy does how much resi work and doesn't own a pair of nm strippers? I personally find my linemans pliers useless. Sidecuts and strippers for the wire application is all that is needed for me.


I do a decent amount of resi and don't own nm strippers. One more tool to carry. I have a utility knife for that. Easy peaty lemon squeezey.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> Why did he pull 4' of wire out of the hole then cut 2' off?  And that method of stripping looks hack, though he seems to have the knack for it.


On top of that, why did he need 2' for the box? Even after cutting even more off, it looked like he stuffed 8-10" in with the recep!:blink:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> On top of that, why did he need 2' for the box? Even after cutting even more off, it looked like he stuffed 8-10" in with the recep!:blink:


He works on T&M and gets to keep the scrap?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

What kind of player are they using? I can't see any of the videos from this site, just a gray screen.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

8V71 said:


> What kind of player are they using? I can't see any of the videos from this site, just a gray screen.


You'll be a better electrician for having not seen them :thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Did anyone else notice how badly he hacked up the baseboard from cutting the outlet in? I guess he's never heard of a multi tool.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

MTW said:


> Did anyone else notice how badly he hacked up the baseboard from cutting the outlet in? I guess he's never heard of a multi tool.


 actually chris, i noticed right away :thumbsup:


----------



## KMElectric (Feb 13, 2014)

MTW said:


> Did anyone else notice how badly he hacked up the baseboard from cutting the outlet in? I guess he's never heard of a multi tool.


Plunge cut with a 12" sawzall meat eater blade lol!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> You'll be a better electrician for having not seen them :thumbsup:


But I see a roofing video that I wanna watch. :whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> actually chris, i noticed right away :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTW said:


> Why did he pull 4' of wire out of the hole then cut 2' off?  And that method of stripping looks hack, though he seems to have the knack for it.



I taught him that back in the 80's:whistling2::laughing:


He's done dam well for himself too.:yes:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> I taught him that back in the 80's:whistling2::laughing:


You should be ashamed of yourself. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTW said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself. :whistling2:


The day he got his license he walked and started his own show.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

8V71 said:


> What kind of player are they using? I can't see any of the videos from this site, just a gray screen.


I could not get it work either , so I went to good old youtube.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTW said:


> Did anyone else notice how badly he hacked up the baseboard from cutting the outlet in? I guess he's never heard of a multi tool.


He used his teeth:laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I could not get it work either , so I went to good old youtube.:thumbsup:


Thanks Harry....y'all talk funny. :laughing:

Taping the outlet...are you the "old timer" that taught him that? :jester:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, this inside joke went right over my head. Did that guy used to work for you Harry?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MTW said:


> Did anyone else notice how badly he hacked up the baseboard from cutting the outlet in? I guess he's never heard of a multi tool.


I was thinking he was part beaver and gnawed the damn thing.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Which animal did he use to chew out the hole for the box?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Am I the only that's mentioned it's ridiculous to cut a piece of your fishtape off to use as a drill bit?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn it, treed. Lots of odd things that guy does, including the drill used.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

was just now able to see it thanks to harry. ygtbsm! where do these people come from?ygtbsm= youve got to be sh!tt!ing me


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I score romex sheathing with my ideal super ts and pull it off.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Yeah, this inside joke went right over my head. Did that guy used to work for you Harry?



HE was my helper one day Way back Just for a few months..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Thanks Harry....y'all talk funny. :laughing:
> 
> Taping the outlet...are you the "old timer" that taught him that? :jester:



No,But I told him only buy 33 and he does it..:thumbsup:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Am I the only that's mentioned it's ridiculous to cut a piece of your fishtape off to use as a drill bit?


I was thinking it would be just dandy next time I had to fish a 100' run. 

Unfortunately for me, I use a nylon fishtape and it doesn't drill all that well.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

6 pages of how to strip romex...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Mshow1323 said:


> That's how I strip my 3-wire, but for 2-wire I nick the end and peel it down like a banana. t eliminates the need for a knife. I learned all the old tricks from my 73 year old mentor.


I do that for 2 wire and earth then strip with linesmans aswell.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

It's no problem stripping romex that way...do it all the time.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> 6 pages of how to strip romex...


This is only page 2 set your settings to 50 posts per page,


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I use a 1/8" drill bit and a piece of #14 bare, bent with an L in it. Reflects nicely when shining a flashlight on it.


 I totally agree ! This is probably the best way .

You can buy long 1/8" bits , but a wire coat hanger works very well too .

Metal coat hangers are slowly getting more scarce !

I knew a mechanic that would acetylene weld with wire coat hangers , it seemed to work fine for small weld jobs .


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> Damn it, treed.


That's a drag racer saying if I ever heard one.:thumbsup:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> HE was my helper one day Way back Just for a few months..:laughing:


Well then, it looks like he has made his old 'Jedi Master' proud then, hasn't he? :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

No TR receptacle either. This guy is a bona fide hack.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

drspec said:


> I use insulation hangers for my reference bits. Works better than the fish tape and you can generally pull the shoe mold away a bit from the baseboard and sneak it between them.


That's what we do.

We call them Mexican stud finders.

Cause these Mexicans my old boss hired used them to find studs, nothing like putting 30 tiny holes in Sheetrock looking for a stud.

He got mad when I pointed out the stud was either to the left or the right of the outlet box that was already there.

It was funny then and fifteen years later when I ask one of my guys for a Mexican stud finder they know exactly what I mean.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

This was fun to watch but saw a lot of things that he could of done better.
1. I would have gone under first and made sure it was clear to drill. No service wires or data cables.
2. I would have used a reciprocating saw or better known as a Fein MultiMaster. Makes me think this video was made in the 20th century. Notice how rough and edgy the box hole was cut out.
3. Why use an auger drill to drill 1/2"? Making me a little bit nervous there lolz
4. Dude just cut off 4' of perfectly good romex. We all know where he get's his bonus check from. 
5. I always recommend hot side facing up when installing receptacles horizontal.
6. As for stripping the wire sheath I use my wire strippers, sometimes my knife.
7. The fish tape as drill bit is okay idea, but nothing new to me. I do this under walk ways for puling low volt wires.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

ablyss said:


> This was fun to watch but saw a lot of things that he could of done better.
> 1. I would have gone under first and made sure it was clear to drill. No service wires or data cables.
> 2. I would have used a reciprocating saw or better known as a Fein MultiMaster. Makes me think this video was made in the 20th century. Notice how rough and edgy the box hole was cut out.
> 3. Why use an auger drill to drill 1/2"? Making me a little bit nervous there lolz
> ...


The guy is a flat out hack. If that video doesn't prove it, nothing will.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

ablyss said:


> This was fun to watch but saw a lot of things that he could of done better.
> 1. I would have gone under first and made sure it was clear to drill. No service wires or data cables.
> 2. I would have used a reciprocating saw or better known as a Fein MultiMaster. Makes me think this video was made in the 20th century. Notice how rough and edgy the box hole was cut out.
> 3. Why use an auger drill to drill 1/2"? Making me a little bit nervous there lolz
> ...


1) He may have scoped it out. I see he acted sorta suprised when he got down there but there was some cut and paste in the video and he could have generally scoped it out and saw no wires anywhere close.
2) If the plate is gonna cover up any hole that's there why does it matter? I certainly wouldn't take a bunch of extra time to cut a neat perfect hole that will be covered with a plate anyway.
3) He needed a long bit. I don't see a problem with it. I love those bits.
4) eh...it's like 5 cents of wire.
5) Why? I don't think it makes a big difference but I was taught one way is better than the next so nuetral up is slightly better in case something is not plugged in all the way then something falls in that space. Rare for sure but eh...
6) If I was house mousing all the time I'd have one of those new fangled (not so new anymore) romex strippers (used to have one). Stripping with your side cutters is not a big deal. I've done it plenty and the 1st x amount of times I would look at the thhn for nics. Once you got the subtlty of it it's a breeze.
7) eh 6 of 1 1/2 dozen of the other.

thats my take anyway.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Just exactly did he strip the romex sheath. It looked like he pinched it from the center to one side. He did so fast I could not tell what he did. I tried that and all I could do is severally mangle the romex. But I don't do that much residential.

Thanks LC


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Just exactly did he strip the romex sheath. It looked like he pinched it from the center to one side. He did so fast I could not tell what he did. I tried that and all I could do is severally mangle the romex. But I don't do that much residential.
> 
> Thanks LC


All you do is score the sheathing just so then you pull the sheathing right off. 1st few times I mangled it but it's just like anything else you get it after a bit. The older romex not so easy. The new stuff that is usually used is a breeze.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

cultch said:


> 4) eh...it's like 5 cents of wire.


He cut off about 2-3 feet. I'd like to know where you can buy romex for just over a penny a foot.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

MTW said:


> He cut off about 2-3 feet. I'd like to know where you can buy romex for just over a penny a foot.


For all you know that was the end of a roll. ok 10 cents...that's the issue you have with this guy?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

cultch said:


> For all you know that was the end of a roll. ok 10 cents...that's the issue you have with this guy?


No, the issue I have is that he's a hack.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

MTW said:


> No, the issue I have is that he's a hack.


What was hack about it?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

cultch said:


> What was hack about it?


Did you watch the video? :laughing:


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

MTW said:


> Did you watch the video? :laughing:


good answer...


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> I do a decent amount of resi and don't own nm strippers. One more tool to carry. I have a utility knife for that. Easy peaty lemon squeezey.


I've nicked insulation with my Klien wire stripper when cutting at an angle. There is a new housing track, near by, where I've encountered nicked insulation and intermittent shorts in ceiling fan boxes in 2 of the houses. The nicks were right next to the sheathing which leads me to believe it was caused by a Klien style stripper. My guess is that if you angle the stripper to cut the sheathing inside the box, you run a chance of nicking the insulation.

When I don't have my strippers, I cut the sheathing at the end, with whatever too is available, and peal it back. I don't do it like the guy in the video.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

cultch said:


> 1) He may have scoped it out. I see he acted sorta suprised when he got down there but there was some cut and paste in the video and he could have generally scoped it out and saw no wires anywhere close.
> 2) If the plate is gonna cover up any hole that's there why does it matter? I certainly wouldn't take a bunch of extra time to cut a neat perfect hole that will be covered with a plate anyway.
> 3) He needed a long bit. I don't see a problem with it. I love those bits.
> 4) eh...it's like 5 cents of wire.
> ...


The Fein tool does the job without the fuss. If you noticed the wood splintering on the video. This is very common with saw blades that reciprocate in and out verses left to right like the Fein tool. 
I wasn't talking about the bit. I was referring to the drill. The saying goes don't bring a sledge hammer to tack up a picture. 
The outlet with hot side up is just because I prefer to see the hot screw not standing on my head.
Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Milwakee makes a mini sawzall called a hackzall. I swear by it.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

cultch said:


> 1) He may have scoped it out. I see he acted sorta suprised when he got down there but there was some cut and paste in the video and he could have generally scoped it out and saw no wires anywhere close.
> 2) If the plate is gonna cover up any hole that's there why does it matter? I certainly wouldn't take a bunch of extra time to cut a neat perfect hole that will be covered with a plate anyway.
> 3) He needed a long bit. I don't see a problem with it. I love those bits.
> 4) eh...it's like 5 cents of wire.
> ...


its like 5 cents' where you buying your wire? i want in!:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Just exactly did he strip the romex sheath. It looked like he pinched it from the center to one side. He did so fast I could not tell what he did. I tried that and all I could do is severally mangle the romex. But I don't do that much residential.
> 
> Thanks LC


Takes a little practice , All you're doing is pinching the sheath and rip it off..


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Takes a little practice , All you're doing is pinching the sheath and rip it off..


with practice. ive replaced MANY switches and recs that the wire broke where it was stripped, as im sure you have!


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

I mistakeninly said reciprocating tool but them things are called oscillating tools:blink:.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

papaotis said:


> with practice. ive replaced MANY switches and recs that the wire broke where it was stripped, as im sure you have!


Done by someone who wasn't good at electric work, probably finished school tho:whistling2:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> Milwakee makes a mini sawzall called a hackzall. I swear by it.


I'm looking to switch over to a M12 or m18 system in the next few months, can the hackzall fully replace my cordless sawzall?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> I'm looking to switch over to a M12 or m18 system in the next few months, can the hackzall fully replace my cordless sawzall?


M12 Hackzall is a great tool but it can't replace a sawzall and in my experience not very rugged.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> M12 Hackzall is a great tool but it can't replace a sawzall and in my experience not very rugged.



The M-18 kicks butt,better than a corded sawzall...:thumbsup:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> I'm looking to switch over to a M12 or m18 system in the next few months, can the hackzall fully replace my cordless sawzall?


The M12 won't replace a sawzall, but the M18 will. The balance is perfect for one handed use.


----------

